# 1937 Shelby, Fresh Barn find



## antque (Dec 10, 2014)

This was just taken out of a local barn, 1937 Shelby, decent condition, wrong fenders, original tank and rear light, bike has been repainted but the original  paint is there and the top coat comes off easily. thanks for looking


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Very cool bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Are the fenders aluminum or chrome? Why do you think they are incorrect? Not very familiar with these but just curious--trying to learn. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Rick,

When you get a chance, could you post a closer picture of the front fender area at the conduit holes?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 10, 2014)

*Shelby*

I'm thinking these are the original fenders. Great great bike. I've been wanting one as long as I can remember. Most of the banana tanks are missing when you do find a bike like this. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2014)

Might be aluminum. Looks like corrosion in some areas, especially lower front fender. Is the guard alum?


----------



## HARPO (Dec 10, 2014)

Damn, there are still barns out there with little treasures like this just waiting to be discovered!!


----------



## cabeleader (Dec 10, 2014)

*your find*

I just fell in love again...

Dont change a thing, I love you just the way you are


----------



## antque (Dec 10, 2014)

I thought the fenders might be replaced because they are chrome plated, the braces are screwed on not riveted, braces are not flat, maybe they are right because of the original rear signal and the front light, anyone know for sure, here is a close up of the wire to the front light, thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 10, 2014)

they look like the fit well but they don't look like typical shelby fenders. I would lean towards replacements. Just my thought, I've been proven wrong before so i would like to know as well.


----------



## antque (Dec 10, 2014)

a picker friend called me and said he found a bike in a barn, wanted to know if I might want it, so we went to the place and the owner said his father had bought the bike in he thought 1937, and there is was hanging in the rafters who knows for how long. got it down and just took the dirt off. the original blue and red paint are under the black and white i think it can be saved.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice bike and find always liked those shelbys!! congrats and enjoy i wonder what the original paint was under all that paint!


----------



## antque (Dec 10, 2014)

the original paint is red with blue trim, I can scrap the new paint off with my finger nail, i think I can get ti back to the original with alot of time and effort


----------



## rickyd (Dec 10, 2014)

*Great*

find, great story, this is why i chase bikes! Rick


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice, congratulations on the find


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 11, 2014)

hmmm, fenders look good to me.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 12, 2014)

A  number of us have used Goof Off with success on repainted bikes like that, be careful tho' and test how long to leave it on, and orig paint may be more sturdy in some areas than others. Be real careful around any pinstripes and avoid them if you can, it may take those right off. But if you could get the orig paint back that would be awesome! 

Darcie


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 12, 2014)

*Fenders look like the fit well - but are incorrect ....*

Great find - nice stainless tank -  Fenders appear to be Wald with silver house paint on them - fenders should be deeper - or the stainless stepped early fenders - see below - fenders are easily found on here & ePay though - I like the "S" housing horn light - it looks like a killer Shelby fender bomb like it is .. Go through her & ride her 

The last pics are from a RMS tank that I used goof off on -- slow - soak rag - let the product dissolve the paint in small sections at a time - & wipe off small area & repeat - the tank took me around 3-4 hours to do - Frank


----------

